# Allendale Mill Race and Mine



## Elvis killer (Apr 17, 2008)

Seems like a few people are putting up reports after the closure of the other site so I might aswell jump on the bandwagon  I visited with Barneyswartchnegger (you could have picked an easier name to spell dude) We were looking for a lead mine entrance but were'nt sure where it was, after a while searching (in the wrong place) we come across what was a possible mine entrance.





The tunnel carried on for about 100 yards then split in two, a choice of left or right.... hmm left i think. Thats barney leading the way




After 5 mins we emerged out into the countryside so we doubled back and took the other option




Note the pipe above Barneys head




Said pipe deposited this....I'll remove the pic if people don't find it appropriate.




It turns out we were in an old mill race, the sewage came from the mills main house which still stands...after seeing the shit pile we left and came across this




It was the mine we were looking for so we carried on walking in a bolt straight line noting a few interesting sights on the way, the single gauge tracks still exist




It got more rickety as we progressed



















With fading light we beat a hasty retreat with cold wet feet back to the car.
After more research we discovered it carries on for about 3ish miles into the hillside, a bit to far to walk unprepared. Any future visits to try and find the main workings will involve an overnight stay, its very wet and very cold and very dark... I don't think I'll be going back soon, i'm not that hardcore lol!!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 17, 2008)

Brilliant! I cant remember seeing this mate. That stonework is beautiful. Well done. I must get the details for this one off you if you dont mind.


----------



## Elvis killer (Apr 17, 2008)

No problemo


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 17, 2008)

Forgot about this place, must get up there this summer. I went to school in Allendale so its be a reminise too!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree with BL about the stonework...superb. Don't think I'd fancy walking beneath that pipe though!


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice! I love stuff like this. I can't remember seeing half these pics? Do you have a flashearth location you could PM? Thanks.


----------



## EssexDaz (Apr 20, 2008)

is that sewage allowed to run into there? would have thought this would contaminate evrything it runs into?


----------



## Logan_Five (Apr 28, 2008)

I remember seeing this place on 28DL - looks great, if a long walk (3miles)


----------

